
Covid-19: España necesita ayuda urgente/Spain needs urgent help - robomartin
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=xkJPgmB8s3M<p>La situación en España ha alcanzado una crueldad inimaginable. Tienen que dejar morir solos y sedados a los mayores de 65 años. Esto se debe a una combinación de falta de equipos (respiradores), recursos, medicos, enfermeras y la inacción del gobierno. Los hospitales están colapsados.<p>Spain is having to allow people 65 or older die due to the lack of personnel, resources and inaction on the part of government.  They are quite literally sedating those 65 or older to let them die alone. The healthcare system is collapsing.
======
switch007
[https://www.heraldo.es](https://www.heraldo.es) reporting on who this person
is:

> En cuanto al autor del vídeo, muchos mensajes compartidos en redes sociales
> le identifican como médico, aunque en la grabación él no se atribuye esa
> condición. Según ha podido comprobar EFE, en su cuenta de Facebook se
> presenta como residente en Badajoz, con estudios de "CICE" en ITAE, una
> escuela de negocios ubicada en la capital pacense.

[My rough translations]

> In regards to the author of the video, many comments on social media call
> him a doctor, however he does not call himself one in the video. According
> to what EFE was able to verify, his Facebook profile shows him as a resident
> of Badajoz and an alumnus of CICE at ITAE, a business school in Badajoz.

> En su foto de perfil incluye el logotipo de Vox. Aparece identificado como
> militante de este partido en una imagen que la cuenta oficial de Vox en
> Badajoz publicó en Facebook el 31 de octubre de 2018 para ilustrar una
> reunión con afiliados.

> His profile photo contains the Vox logo. An image of a meeting of affiliates
> published 31 October 2018 in the official Badajoz Vox account identifies him
> as a member of that party

~~~
robomartin
The audio he plays is from a person who self identifies as a front line
doctor. She says so during her explanation of the situation they have.

~~~
switch007
I listened to it.

She says "Soy médico de la Comunidad de Madrid" ("I am a doctor in the
Community of Madrid"). (She also seems to include herself in reference to
"personal sanitario" (health workers))

When does she say she's a frontline doctor?

I don't hear her nor him say her name, so it is hard to verify who she is.

~~~
robomartin
She didn't, I guess I assumed that was the case given what she was describing
and the emotion she communicated. I mean, she wasn't speaking like a doctor
seeing kids at her private office.

~~~
switch007
Exactly. Things can be very emotional, convincing, and completely fabricated.

I'm honestly not deciding either way in this case, but even in a pandemic we
must seek truth.

I've lived in Madrid and have friends in Spain and it'd make me very sad if it
were true. But we must seek the facts.

~~~
robomartin
Well, happily (?) it appears to be a lie...and I fell for it. Thanks for
challenging it. Made me look further.

[https://www.redaccionmedica.com/virico/noticias/coronavirus-...](https://www.redaccionmedica.com/virico/noticias/coronavirus-
y-bulos-no-estan-dejando-morir-a-las-personas-mayores-5276)

------
marketgod
Maybe this can help?

[https://edmontonjournal.com/pmn/news-pmn/canada-news-
pmn/ont...](https://edmontonjournal.com/pmn/news-pmn/canada-news-pmn/ontario-
doctor-rigs-up-solution-to-double-ventilator-capacity-in-rural-
hospital/wcm/422bd2a8-eca2-4218-bb0b-fffae2f4b8e3/)

I have no experience/education with regards to this but I was just linked to
this article from another conversation.

Edit: Stay safe friend.

~~~
robomartin
This solution has been going around for a while. I read a paper about it. In
fact, I believe they expanded it such that one ventilator could service four
patients.

The issue seems to be that normally a ventilator has sensors and modes that
will track patient needs and auto-adjust accordingly. When you split it like
that they have to be used in a mode where the machine operates in a fixed mode
and, for lack of a better description, just shoves air into the patients
without much regard for what they might be doing. The paper described this as
"very uncomfortable".

Yes, better than nothing. I would hope they are already doing this in Spain.

